
Ask HN: Getting started with Mac for Linux users - KRuchan
What are some good resources for a Linux user (moderately advanced) switching to Mac? 
Things I am looking for : keyboard shortcuts, package management, getting a Linux-like dev environment for open-source development, apps like Spectacle, some basic window management. 
All the articles I&#x27;ve found so far are great for existing Mac users trying to pick up a new trick or two, but none well-organized enough for a newbie to follow as a step-by-step guide.
======
drakmail
I'm just not needed guide like this – all tools familiar to me, shortcuts
almost same – just replace ctrl with command :)

